# Provia 100F - vs - Velvia 100F for woodland nature and landscape shots



## puretranquility (Apr 24, 2006)

Dear All,

All comments and advice will be greatly appreciated,

I am an absolute beginner.


Puretranquility  

South Cheshire


----------



## ThomThomsk (Apr 24, 2006)

A choice like that is so subjective that almost any advice on a forum like this will be meaningless. This one is more saturated, but that one has more natural colour reproduction... how can you interpret stuff like that? Get both and see which _you_ prefer.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/film/velvia_vs_povia.shtml

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/film/velvia100f.shtml

Check them both out.

-------


----------



## Unimaxium (Apr 24, 2006)

For nature / landscape shots, I'd vote for velvia. That's the one thing the film is especially good at. But that's just my subjective opinion.


----------



## jwkwd (Apr 25, 2006)

My subjective opinion, would be for Velvia 100 ( without the " F " ).


----------



## puretranquility (Apr 25, 2006)

Cheers !  

-Puretranquility-


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 25, 2006)

You may find that the extra saturation and warmth of Velvia won't look pleasant in some lighting conditions.  Carry and shoot both.  You will learn when to use which for the best results.


----------



## puretranquility (Apr 25, 2006)

Thankyou for all your wonderful, very helpful information !  




- Puretranquility -


----------

